# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  کد نظر سنجی از سایت(فوری)

## mina-r

باسلام ، لطفا هر کس می تونه کد نظر سنجی (به صورت عالی ، خوب ، متوسط ، بد ) رو برام بذاره
پیشاپیش از لطفتون ممنون.

----------


## Asad.Safari

سیستم نظر سنجی webwizguide  رو دانلود کن بعد فارسیش کن !
همه این گزینه ها رو میتونی خودت بهش اضافه کنی!




با آرزوی موفقیت!

----------


## mina-r

از لطفت ممنون ، می شه بگی باید از کجا دانلود کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

http://www.webwizguide.info/asp/default.asp



آدرس مستقیم نظر سنحی:
http://www.webwizguide.info/asp/samp...oll_script.asp








موفق باشی

----------


## mina-r

از لطفت ممنون ، امیدوارم همیشه وهمه جا کارت راه بیفته.

----------

